# Mavic Tech Log in ?



## eggdog (Jan 20, 2011)

Anyone know the new log in for www.tech-mavic?

It used to be mavic.com and dealer.

No longer works, is there a new password?

Thanks


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

Username mavic-com (hyphen, not dot) worked for me.


----------



## eggdog (Jan 20, 2011)

Sweet! Thanks..The new 2013 Mavic Manual has it as mavic.com

Mavic-com works!
Thanks


----------



## bebo2907 (Jan 11, 2014)

Password?


----------



## 95624 (Oct 23, 2007)

mavic-com

dealer


----------

